# NAGD: 1974 Guild F-20 Troubadour



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I've been looking for a small body acoustic for a couple of months now and this one checked all the boxes. It's a 1974 Guild F-20 Troubadour in burst. It has a few battle scars but I love a guitar that looks like it's been to a party or a campfire. There is a pickup installed under the bridge. I can't find any information on a Guild F-20 that came with a factory pickup but there is a YouTube video where a guy is playing one and the jack placement is identical to mine--but I think that might be this actual guitar in that video. 

It even came with it's original Guild-badged chipboard case that's in 7/10 condition. 

Very crisp and clear all the way up the neck, great sustain, small neck--overall a pretty awesome guitar.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice score. Guild guitars from that era are great guitars. I have a 74 Guild F212XL with a lot more bruises and bumps than your's and it is my daily player.

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool and interesting guitar.

There was an otherwise similar dreadnought model of that period that made an impression on me when I found it in the mid '90s, and I should have bought it rather than waffling until someone else did.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Came in looking for tubes (*N*ew*A*mp*D*ay). Leaving confused (*A*coustics aren't my thing), but strangely satisfied. Nice score, G.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

sounds and looks like a great score, enjoy it for us without one !


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

keto said:


> Came in looking for tubes (*N*ew*A*mp*D*ay). Leaving confused (*A*coustics aren't my thing), but strangely satisfied. Nice score, G.


Ha. That didn't occur to me when I posted. Added a "G" to the title to avoid any further confusion


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm just funnin, you put it in Acoustic Guitar, and I didn't notice that just saw the title and entree'd.


----------

